# Finger Snowboard



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Remember the finger skateboards...what about finger snowboards? COuld work. Thoughts?

Signature
Now this one is elementary

Snowvision


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

already have them out


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> already have them out


x2...and about 13-14 years ago i used to make lil snowboards out of cardboard and use them on a half-pipe


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

haha

Signature
Now this one is elementary

Snowvision


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Man, I've got a crapload of those little finger snowboards. Gnu, K2s, Palmers. Pretty cool but they are still in the packages.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

Never had one until my best friends mom was digging through his stuff and found one he used to have. He gave it to me though and I played with it a lot until I broke it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

I would love to have one of those, where can you get one? I suck at finger skating but riding should be easier with bindings, right?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

Hehehe, they probably having adorable little bindings and tiny little logos........


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Lol, I've got a K2 Fat Bob 170 sitting on my desk in front of me right now.


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

The skateboards were sweet. I'm going to be on the hunt for a snowboard one this holiday season.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Anyone got a link to somewhere you can get em?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

i remember those! i used to have a forum one. If i remember correctly it came with a forum sticker too and they did have bindings but they looked real and to-scale so they didnt hold ur fingers on the board.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

i had the finger snowboard , an element board , i broke my finger with it...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Team Gravity Marc Frank Finger Snowboard V1 : FRANK 1 - Buy.com

You can find them all over the place.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

i used to have one when i was little.....awsome cause i had small fingers and the bindings held them in


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

walmart normally has them by the techdecks


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

yea i made a homemade one i took a tech deck and i cut paper to fit my fingers then i taped it on the board and vola! a fingersnowboard. cant wait for Dec. imma try it on real snow make like ramps and stuff


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

daughter has one that is a thumb drive for her school work, she said at camp, the instructors used sb fingers all the time to help explain tricks


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

YouTube - Brandon Cocard Team Video Edit
finger boarding at :52


----------

